

Show HN: My First iPhone App- my90X, a P90X Workout Log - stevederico
http://www.my90x.com

======
stevederico
This is my first app, I have really enjoyed making it. If you are looking for
an iOS developer, let me know, I just started freelancing full-time. steve at
(my hn username).com

